
Will we ever run out of dinosaur bones? - soundsop
http://www.slate.com/id/2226513/?from=rss
======
aw3c2
It's something I really worry about sometimes. Technology is progressing so
fast. We are digging out and conserving everything we can find, potentially
damaging it in ways that might be preventable in the future.

This progress gets faster and faster; I worry that we damage most of the
available history-in-the-earth because of our selfishness instead of leaving
it to our descendants. Well, of course by that logic one would need to wait
forever. But I wonder if others feel the same?

